# Ice Cream, Would this work?



## jimr (Aug 25, 2008)

I want to try one box of Jello Pudding mix with four cups of goat milk as a mix for our one half gallon freezer. Would I need to add any other ingredients to it? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is a recipe for something similar. Yes, you need other ingredients.

Basic Vanilla Goat Milk Ice Cream
4 eggs, well beaten. Add in this order:
3/4 c brown sugar
3/4 c white sugar
1 can sweetened condensed milk
2 small packages instant vanilla pudding
2 t salt
1 T vanilla (or more if you're feeling frisky)
~1 gallon cold fresh goat milk 
Mix well! Freeze in electric ice cream freezer. Let run until motor 
stops. Unplug immediately. Do not remove the ice cream canister 
from the freezer! Throw some old towels over the whole freezer for 
about 1/2 hr to allow ice cream to set up. It will be less 
melty/runny if you let it sit for awhile before removing the paddle. 
Take out of freezer/ice. Take paddle out and ENJOY! 

Sara


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I get the drink mix from Walmart and add it to the milk-just until it looks good..put in the ice cream maker and go. It is really good, but more of a sherbert than an ice cream. The orange is really good and so is the lemonade!


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

you mean like kool aid stuff, with sugar already in it? we love sherbert, would like to make some!


----------

